

Ask HN: What kind of kezboard do programmers in Germanz use? - hessenwolf

Honestlz, it is making me crayz.  I cannot find anz of the brackets, and when I go home it is all different again.  Alt gr + the top kezs is reallz awkward.
======
mooism2
What OS are you using? Can you install an alternate keymap?

